# Boo, ‘world’s cutest dog,’ dead at 12



## aaronleland (Jan 21, 2019)

Boo, ‘world’s cutest dog,’ dead at 12



> If the January blues hadn’t already got to you… the world’s cutest dog, Boo, has died of a broken heart.
> 
> The Pomeranian Boo and his companion Buddy, who died last year, became internet sensations when their American owners started sharing pictures of their adorable antics.
> 
> ...



Say it ain't so. Not Boo!


----------



## Vastator (Jan 21, 2019)

Off to Rainbow Bridge...


----------



## mdk (Jan 21, 2019)

What a hideous creature.


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 21, 2019)

mdk said:


> What a hideous creature.



He really is kickable.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## mdk (Jan 21, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > What a hideous creature.
> ...



Plot Twist: Buddy went to Hell!


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 21, 2019)

mdk said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Of course. Buddy and Boo were obviously a gay couple. Let that be a lesson to you.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 21, 2019)

That is a cute little thing


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 21, 2019)

If you had another dead dog that looked just like that, you could make a great pair of house slippers.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 21, 2019)

Wonder if that will make the 2019 Boo calendar more valuable?


----------



## the other mike (Feb 1, 2019)

This is a Maltese puppy we sold to a lady who named him Boo.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 1, 2019)

I can't stand ankle biter dogs!!!!
Or as I call em 10 foot radius dogs.....always just out of kicking range and incessantly barking.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 1, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I can't stand ankle biter dogs!!!!
> Or as I call em 10 foot radius dogs.....always just out of kicking range and incessantly barking.


Lol! Similar here. Call em’ “Bubble Chimes”.... Always sounding off at the edge of “the Bubble”...


----------



## the other mike (Feb 1, 2019)

Isn't this in the sort of friendly zone ?
Why be disrespectful like that ?


 
I like kicking assholes in the face.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 1, 2019)

Too young. BOOM was almost 14


----------

